# Need help



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Before posting this I followed Zanegreys advice, posted on numerous threads and " read the codes " 

I got codes 12 (air flow meter circuit),

code 33 (exhaust gas sensor)

and code 41 (air temp sensor)

My truck has been idling and cutting out eradically ever since running out of gas after driving the truck harder than normal. ( I let someone else drive ).

I took the air filter off today and was messing around with the mass air flow sensor and made a rather stupid mistake of poking it with a screwdriver. One of the circuit or fuse connectors on the sensor terminal broke in half making the problem alot worse. I used to be able to drive it but after that it seems to have gotten worse. I dont want to even attempt to drive it because I doubt I'd make it very far now. Is it possible that the MAF sensor was going bad causing it to throw some of these other codes??? Will fixing any one problem cause one of the others to go away??? I'm pretty broke these days and am trying to find the cheapest way to get back on the road.
Does anyone think it may just be the MAF sensor causing the ECU to throw the other codes? Anyone have a MAF sensor for sale???

Sorry but any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

:balls:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i should have the harness you need and a maf..

you are getting a maf code..

the 41 might be because it is unplugged the air temp sensor that is..

it is located on the underside of the air breather..

if the ecm is putting out those codes then that is moslt likely what the prob is..

and no the maf is not causing it to throw false codes


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

ok guess i cant post pics


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

those pictures did not post..

neverthe less i know what the sensor looks like.

if the wire on the maf is broken then the maf is no good..

i have those parts..

pm me for prices or email me directly..


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

ya i dont know why they didnt post. check your pm's


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Update*

Well, I finally got my HB back up and running. It seems I could have avoided needing a new sensor if I hadnt gone poking around at things I knew nothing about. ( MAF sensor). Lesson learned.

I want to say THANKS to Zanegrey for an awesome hookup on a MAF sensor.
I put it in and things returned back to the original problem, before I screwed up the old sensor.

It seems the truck jumped time as a result of that kid driving crazy getting the RPM's higher than normal.

I had to rotate the distributor rotor clockwise a little bit and the truck seems to run normal now except it Idles a little high. ( a little over 1000 rpms ).

At least now I can drive it. 
Once again thanks alot Zanegrey. . . You the man! :givebeer:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

mike ..please read the codes again...w/o a screw driver...

please post how many miles are on the engine..


----------



## jschoolf (Oct 30, 2007)

w/o a screwdrivers LOL - good one


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, I re-read the codes and got:

33 (exhaust gas sensor)

41 (air temp sensor)

I dont know where either of these sensor's are located. I know alot about motors but nothing about sensors. 

The motor has a little over 328,000 miles on it. She's still kickin strong!

:idhitit:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

33 is the o2 sensor located on y pipe of exhaust down pipe..

41 ats is located on the under side of the breather..


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the 02 sensor wire has been disconected since I've had the truck. There's just a little hole there where the wire is supposed to plug in. The wire that goes to it is thin and wouldnt stay in if I were to put it in there. I think somethings missing from it.

The air temp sensor may be whats causing it to run differently than before. Correct me if i'm wrong, but isnt it located under the drivers side of the air breather? doesnt it connect to that little hole inside the air breather that air sucks through when the butterfly valve is closed???

thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update please..


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not much of an update, the engine is running OK. not perfect but I get around. 

I just blew 245 bucks on it. I thought for the longest time that the passengers side front brake caliper was sticking and thought that it had wore out my brake pad on that side causing a metal to metal grinding sound that just started the other day. So I took it down the road to a shop and told them I needed a new caliper, Rotor and front brake pads. They quoted me 270 bucks but I'm working now and I agreed because it sounded really bad and possibly dangerous. The metal grinding noise kinda scared the crap outa me.

He called me back about an hour later and said it wasnt the caliper, the rotor was fine and so were the brakes.... 
He said my wheel bearings on that side were about to fall out. He said they were shot. He said my spindle was screwed up pretty bad too and had to file them down and re-thread them.
Hate to spend that kinda of money but dont have a way to do it myself. Not much time now that I'm working again.

Long post. but thats all the update I have.

Take care.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I had the samething happen to me and you'll more than likely need to get another spindle cause it'll will never keep that bearing alive for more than month b4 you'll replce it again. I got a spindle from the boneyard and it's been about 2 years since that...GL


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u re wire the o2 sensor??

also please keep in mind i have parts..


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

No I didnt re-wire the O2 sensor. The truck seems to run OK. It burns a little more gas than normal I think, but I can get around and get up to 60 mph ok. About the spindle. .. That really sucks if what your saying is true about having to replace it again in a month or two. I just blew almost 250 bucks on it! I think for that kinda money, they should have made sure it'd be fixed for good.
If it does go bad again; My wheel aint gonna fall off going down the road is it???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just keep an eye on the spindle ..check it for excess heat ..


----------

